# January 2015-Puerto Vallarta wanted



## flexible (Dec 2, 2014)

Location preferred: Puerto Vallarta Marina area
Alternative locations: Puerto Vallarta (anywhere) or Nuevo Vallarta
Check in dates: 3 January 2015-16 January (per forum rules' 45 day window)
Price: up to $100 per night (per forum rules)
Kitchen: prefer at least a partial kitchen but not required
Unit size: 1 Bedroom or larger

My husband and I are currently at a resort in the Puerto Vallarta Marina area. We decided to revisit Puerto Vallarta on short notice. I have only been able to reserve "master rooms" aka studios in Nuevo Vallarta for the above dates. I would prefer to cancel our existing reservations for an larger unit with a kitchen.

Thanks
Flex


----------

